# Comb Honey- Orange Blossom?



## Beaginger (Nov 7, 2010)

I am interested in producing Orange Blossom Comb Honey. It seems ideal as the orange flow is intense, but the fact that I don't already see it on the shelf has me curious. Is there a reason why people don't produce Orange Blossom Comb Honey? Perhaps it crystallizes too fast? If anybody knows of a reason not to give this a try, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I always ran a super of comb for my grandfather. Citrus is a beautiful white comb. Some, like grapefruit, crystalize. A large enough grove may isolate the different citrus trees. How much of any comb honey do you see outside of farmer's markets and local stands?


----------

